# Does HK make a striker fired polymer gun?



## NasHouston (Oct 15, 2015)

Do they?


----------



## dalto (Oct 13, 2015)

Yes, the VP9 and the VP40.

They are truly excellent. My favorite of the striker fired platforms at this point.


----------



## NasHouston (Oct 15, 2015)

dalto said:


> Yes, the VP9 and the VP40.
> 
> They are truly excellent. My favorite of the striker fired platforms at this point.


Thanks man.

How big is it BTW, compared to the Glock? Is it the size of the 19, 17?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

NasHouston said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> How big is it BTW, compared to the Glock? Is it the size of the 19, 17?


Closer to the 17


----------



## dalto (Oct 13, 2015)

NasHouston said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> How big is it BTW, compared to the Glock? Is it the size of the 19, 17?


I would say grip size of the 17. I think the slide length is somewhere between a 19 and a 17.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

dalto said:


> Yes, the VP9 and the VP40.
> 
> They are truly excellent. My favorite of the striker fired platforms at this point.


Indeed they are! I've got an Hk 45 C and an Hk P2000 .40. Although not striker fired. Hk makes the best polymer framed pistols on the market. You do get what you pay for. They made the first polymer framed pistol, the VP70 twelve years before the first Glock.


----------

